# Handling Suprecur at 19 weeks pregnant



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi,

I posted this on 'Ask a midwife' as well as not sure who is best able to help me.

Don't know if I should be worried about this or not.  
At nearly 19 weeks pregnant, I thought it was about time I had a clear out of my ivf medication etc.  I had a vial of buserelin acetate (suprecur injection) and as it was full, I decided to empty it before disposing of the glass vial in my sharps bin.  To get rid of the liquid I syringed it out and squirted it down the toilet and sink.  Immediately after I'd done it, I thought 'Should I have handling that?'  I flushed the toilet, ran water down the sink and washed my hands thoroughly straight away.  I have no cuts on my hands, but I do test my blood sugars 4 times a day, so there may have been a pin prink opening from a few hours previously - but I hadn't any liquid on my hands anyway.

The internet says this drug must not be taken in pregnancy as it may harm the developing baby and another site says fetal malformations were observed when given at high doses.  Have I been silly to handle it?  DH and my sister (a nurse) think I'm worried about nothing as I didn't inject or swallow it nor were my hands covered in it.  I'm worried some may have sprayed up into my nose when I flushed the toilet or squirted into the sink - I didn't have my head stuck into either thought!

Do you think it is nothing to worry about, especially at 19 weeks and if anything did enter my body it would be so minuscule?  I think I'm ok.....

Many thanks,
mini-me
xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mini-me,

I agree with DH and sister, no cause for alarm as you didn't inject it or ingest it. It wouldn't be absorbed across the skin so no harm done  

Would suggest in future though that any medicines you want to get rid of you just bag and return to your local pharmacy (or your clinic) for destruction  

Congrats on your pregnancy  

Maz x


----------



## mini-me (Jul 23, 2004)

Many thanks Maz,

You have put my mind at rest.  My gp said to always ask a pharmacist about medication as they're more knowledgeable about the subject!

I did think the way I disposed of it wasn't the smartest way.  

Thanks again.
Mini-me xxx


----------

